# 1st Shark From the Beach - PC/Destin 5/1



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I went out Sunday morning hoping for a red and/or a pomp or some other good table fare. However, the ladies were thick. My fresh shrimp would soak until the ladies passed by then it was game on. To save my shrimp, I tied a rattletrap on and caught dozens off the beach hoping my shrimp would catch a ?real fish.? After the kids got up and we were doing beachy things I noticed a 4ft shark cruising the sandbar. Monday morning I decided that I was going to give the toothiesa go based on what I have seen here (even though my rods are way to light for what I got into). <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">
Anyway, Monday morning I caught my first lady fish at 6:00 am. I filleted it and made two baits out of it. I rigged up my $60.00 Diawa combo rod/real with a 16 inch ?ready rig? steel leader, a 5 alt circle hook, and a fillet of lady fish. I walked out to the first bar and flung it. It soaked for about an hour while I messed with the ladies by the beach. I refreshed my bait with a new fillet of lady around 7.05. At 7:15 my line goes off. I have caught big fish before and can tell this is big'un. The fish spools my rod to within 3 revolutions of the knot. I grab the line to stop him and eventually inch enough line back on the real to make it a fight. I settle in and for 3.5 hours, I fight the fish up and down the beach. I would go 100 yards up the beach and 200 yards down then repeat. Eventually, I got him to a wide portion of the sandbar so I could walk up and real and then walk back to gain ground. I got him to within 10 feet on the bar in about 2 feet of water. It was about a 6 ft nurse. I didn?t have a tail rope nor a long leader (casting)so as I was trying to walk him to the beach to the waiting hoard of people he had better ideas and made a last jerk and broke my 12 lbs test. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I caught the first shark I ever fished for from the beach. I didn?t get to straddle him on the sand for the photo op but it was awesome. Thanks to Konz and many of the others that post their tips and techniques. I can?t say I used them allorI would have had the photo op. However, based on this forum I knew that I had an opportunity to catch a shark. The best photos I have are included. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Brother-in-law Drew directing traffic as the shark cirlces in front.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>Turned and headed back out</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>6 footer as best I can tell. Tip to nose is closer to 7 than 5 though. </o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like a good one!!


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome, fantastic post.


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

Congrats man, I hope I can join you in the first shark category this weekend.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

You big puss.My buddyhooked into a 6ft something nurse last summer. I ran out there and grabbed it with my hands and drug that big bastard onto the beach. Plus, it was dark and all I had was a head lamp. Hell of a job with 12lb test though. I wouldn't have made it that long.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL!! Herc. I actually looked at a guy standing next to me that was in and out as i was fighting the fish whom i did not know and told him "this is how it is going to work...I am going to get him close, and then throw my rod to you and I am going to grab his tail."

He looked at me likeI wascrazy and took a few steps back. This being my first shark off the beach and with my wife and two kids watching I decided against grabbing him. But yes....the thought more than crossed my mind.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Is that Drew Nunn?


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

That is the one and only Dr. Nunn.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tell him Walker Goodrich says hello. It ought to give him a good chuckle.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Will do. I (Ryan Robinett) am a few years ahead of you. I was a Sigma Nu at AU as well. Imarried Drew's sister Ashley.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a small world I suppose. I'll never forget your mom's Spanish class. I hope you and your brother are doing well. Nice job on that shark!


----------

